# [SOLVED] Resize a layer in Photoshop CS3



## Richzep (Feb 6, 2008)

When making a montage, such as a group of people, layers are pasted in to the master image. I then resize the layer using free transform but often the image is very large and it takes several moves to make it the right size. Is there a way of resizing by typing the dimensions?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Resize a layer in Photoshop CS3*

If you look up at the menu bar, just below it when a tool is selected is a tool options bar - when you have the layer selected and have pressed CTRL T (or gone to the Edit menu > Free Transform) the tool options for transforming will appear - you can then either enter a specific size in pixels (far left boxes) or a percentage value (middle boxes) to resize the layer, to lock the proportions so it resizes evenly using percentage values, click the chain link button in between W: & H: (width & height)


----------



## Richzep (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Resize a layer in Photoshop CS3*

Thank you for your excellent reply zuluclayman, nice and easy to follow. Sorry but the boxes for entering the size in pixels on the left is in fact the x and y ie position. It seems it won't do what I require (well it is only £650) but the percentage box you have shown me will help.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Resize a layer in Photoshop CS3*

An alternative but slightly longer way that I used some time ago when I wanted to so a montage 

Open the main image that you want to paste on to. 

Open in the image of the person/people as a separate image (not as a layer) crop etc then crop or select the portion that you want.

Make sure you can see both images (background and people)
Then use the 'Move' tool to drag the people image on to the the back ground image. That will automatically create a layer where you can quickly to the final transform to exact size you need.

I did something like 20 or so faces of friends onto a background...

Another thought: On the person/people image, use the 'Elliptical Marquee' tool then add a goodly amount of feathering. Then drag it over to the background.


----------



## Richzep (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Resize a layer in Photoshop CS3*

Thanks DonaldG. You are right, this works well BUT I still can't type the size of the layer.


----------



## srk1979 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Resize a layer in Photoshop CS3*

In the little boxes with W & H that are in percentage, you can clear these and type in px for pixels instead (eg 200 px for a 200 pixel size).


----------



## Richzep (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Resize a layer in Photoshop CS3*

Oh wow, Thank you srk1979. This is exactly what I wanted to know.


----------

